# ULM wade fishing partner



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Weather permitting, I'll be wade fishing south of Bird Island on Saturday 3/08. I wouldn't mind taking 1 or 2 guys along if you have everything needed for a day of wade fishing. PM if interested


----------



## gab3g (Apr 17, 2013)

Im not familiar with "ULM"... Where is that?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

gab3g said:


> Im not familiar with "ULM"... Where is that?


i'm only guessing but upper laguna madre


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. We are good to go if the weather holds out.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

You referring to Bird Island over by San Luis Pass?


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

South of Corpus


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I figured by the ULM but I thought I would give it a shot. Looking to wade out this weekend


----------

